# Charles Hartwell Horne (1780-1862)



## bookslover (May 31, 2007)

Anyone know anything about the above person?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 1, 2007)

There is a Thomas Hartwell Horne who was born on October 20, 1780 and died on January 27, 1862. Is that the person you have in mind?


----------



## bookslover (Jun 2, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> There is a Thomas Hartwell Horne who was born on October 20, 1780 and died on January 27, 1862. Is that the person you have in mind?



Yep. That's the guy. Apparently he wrote this huge multi-volume set on what today is called "introduction" - both Old Testament and New Testament.


----------

